# baňo / cuarto de baňo



## Nasta

Hi, 
my Spanish teacher was not sure if you can use the expression _el baňo_ for bathroom (bath+toilet or bath only as is common in Europe), or if we must say _el cuarto de baňo_.
Also, I found an expression in my textbook _La habitacion son 100$_ (for telling a price of a hotel room) - is that right? 
Muchas gracias,
N.


----------



## cyberpedant

"_el baňo" _es suficiente.

Yo diría "el precio de la habitación es $100."


----------



## duran3d

Yes, you can say just: "el baño."

"La habitación son 100$" Yes, that's right in a coloquial, non written way. A bit more correct would be "La habitación cuesta 100$".


----------



## txpaddler

I once asked a hostess in Nicaragua, "¿Donde se encuentra el baño?" She looked very surprised and responded, "¿Quiere bañarse?" After we cleared that up, she directed me to "los servicios."


----------



## Mangota

Well, as you now, the use of the spanish is not the same everywhere.
I don´t know about Nicaragua, but as the other have said it is right: Baño, cuarto de baño, servicios even Retretes...

I would say that the formal way is: Servicios .So in the case of and airport or hotel you would ask for :los servicios. But if you are with your wife at home you would say: voy al baño.


----------



## cyberpedant

In México I once asked for "el servicio" and the person replied, "Que servicio?"


----------



## txpaddler

In more formal usage, "sanitarios" seems to be pretty common in Mexico.


----------



## Mangota

Hi Cyber pedante,

I believe that is very funny. Was he serious? I believe we must wait for a mexican to tell us if is true they don´t use that term.

Mangota


----------



## laupol

En Argentina, en algunos casos varían los términos que se usan al hablar el castellano o al escribirlo.

En una casa : baño ( coloquial ) o cuarto de baño; y toilette en el caso del baño " para las visitas " que no tiene bañera.

En un espacio público: baños ( coloquial ); y sanitarios ( por servicios sanitarios ) o toilette ( formal - se usa en los carteles que indican su ubicación )


----------



## Mangota

Sí es verdad, se me había olvidado toilette (creo que viene del frances ¿no?, también los ingleses lo usan), pero es menos frecuente por aquí. Ah! y también se usa de manera fomal los aseos...

Por cierto, en España no tenemos una palabra para el cuarto de baño de invitados. Lo decimos así: El cuarto de baño de invitados.

No estoy muy segura, pero creo que si no tiene bañera diriamos más el aseo.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## moonmex

En México es muy frecuente decir "baños", aunque en ocasiones también "sanitarios".


----------



## Mangota

Sí , pero me gustaría saber si voy a Mexico y pregunto por los servicios y me dicen lo mismo que a cyberpedant... Es que no me entienden o me están tomando el pelo...
Gracias.


----------



## cyberpedant

Qué santo nos protege de las enfermedades causados por la suciedad?

San Itario.


----------



## breixa

El baño está bien, pero yo utilizaría el servicio o el aseo. De todos modos ambas se usan.

Y eso de "la habitación son 100$" no estoy muy segura de que sea correcto, ya que el sujeto (la habitación) no concuerda en número con el verbo. 
Sería mejor la habitación cuesta/vale 100$ o el precio es 100$.

Saludosss


----------



## moonmex

Mangota said:


> Sí , pero me gustaría saber si voy a Mexico y pregunto por los servicios y me dicen lo mismo que a cyberpedant... Es que no me entienden o me están tomando el pelo...
> Gracias.


 

En México, consideramos un *servicio* a la luz, agua, teléfono, etc. y no especificamente los "baños o sanitarios", así que si preguntas por _los servicios_, lo más probable es que recibas la misma respuesta que a cyberpedant...


----------



## excelsior_f

Hello.

"La habitación son $ 100" sounds to me like a literal -and poor- translation from English to Spanish.  I would also say "La habitación cuesta/vale $100".

For bathroom, in Guatemala we simply say "el baño", or, more sophisticatedly, "el sanitario".  The full phrase is "el servicio sanitario"; that should be unambiguous.

Regards.


----------



## shoam

Claro... en Argentina, se entiende, pero "Los Servicios" trae reminiscencias de tristes epocas donde los servicios del gobierno militar operaban con total impunidad criminal.

YO diria que BAÑO se entiende en todos lados.
Y que "cuarto de baño" me suena antiguo.


----------



## lapachis8

En México, "los servicios" no tienen el mismo significado que en España.
Cuando en una estación de tren cerca de Sevilla pedí en un café un cuernito, el camarero me contestó "¡¡¡¡Queeeeeeeeeé!!!!" Se me olvid+o que era el "cruasán" (sí, sí, ya sé que es croissant).
No utilices servicios para "el baño", "el sanitario" o "el tocador". A algunas personas en México, les parece ofensivo usar "el baño". En fin, pero no uses "los servicios" cuando tengas apuro y estés en México.
saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Si acá, en Colombia, preguntas "¿Donde está el servicio?" te hacen llamar a las personas encargadas de atender las labores domésticas de la casa, el hotel, etc. Decir "La servidumbre" nos suena algo despectivo.

Y si preguntas por el baño o el sanitario (menos común), te indicarán el cuarto donde está el inodoro, el lavamanos, la ducha, etc.; incluso donde queda el orinal.

También puedes especificar sólo una de estas cosas _¿Dónde quedan las duchas? Necesito el lavamanos. ¿Me presta su inodoro?  Voy al orinal_.

El "cuarto de baño" lo dirá quien desea hablar con un poco de elegancia, y le entenderán.

Chao.


----------



## vince

How do you say in Spanish (Mexican):

- bathroom

- restroom

These words are to be taken as American/Canadian English


----------



## lapachis8

Hi,
"baño", "sanitario", "tocador", el doble u ce" (WC). In México we don´t use doble v (as they do in Spain), but doble u.
Cheers


----------



## vince

In what situations would ba~no be more suitable, and in what situations would the other terms be used?


----------



## María Madrid

Por añadir un matiz más a la discusión. En España, en ciertos ambientes está muy mal visto decir "el servicio". Si ya uno habla del servicio de su casa es el colmo de la vulgaridad. Preguntar en lugar público "¿Dónde está el baño?" (aunque está claro que en un restaurante nadie va a darse un baño) o "¿Dónde está el aseo?" es mucho más recomendable si uno no quiere que le miren con mala cara. Saludos,


----------



## Robbie168

Realmente no existe una diferencia como tal, si estamos en casa generealmente siempre nos referimos al "baño" si estamos en algún lugar público como un restaurante o un tienda de departamentos es más común encontrar la leyenda "sanitarios".

Hi there!! There really isn't any difference in Spanish (Mexican) about the words "bathroom & restroom". 

At home we usually use the word "baño" regardless of what its features are.

At the restaurant, department store or something of the sort we usually use the word "sanitarios" or "baños" and everybody would know what you're talking about.

Espero que esto ayude.


----------



## zumac

cyberpedant said:


> In México I once asked for "el servicio" and the person replied, "Que servicio?"


That's funny.

Years ago on a car trip across northern Spain, we stopped late at night at a gas station. I needed to go to the bathroom, so I asked the attendant where the "baño" was. He looked at me puzzled, and said: "¿Qué, te vas a bañar a estas horas?"

Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

Pues la verdad Zumac, se me hace raro. Evidentemente una estación de servicio no es un sitio muy refinado, pero de ahí a que te pongan cara rara no lo entiendo. Yo siempre pregunto por el baño en toda España, lo llevo haciendo toda la vida y jamás, jamás me ha pasado lo que tú cuentas. ¿Quizá el empleado no era español? Saludos,


----------



## lapachis8

O tal vez, lo era demasiado ...


----------



## María Madrid

No te entiendo Lapachis. En España decir baño es de uso común y difícilmente alguien podría hacer un chiste así. Saludos,


----------



## lapachis8

... entonces era un genio.


----------



## María Madrid

Más bien un simplón metepatas, a un cliente no se le gastan bromitas tontas. Saludos,


----------



## lapachis8

diste en el clavo, je, je.
Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

Aún a riesgo de que me borren off-topic. ¿Y a ser un patán le llamas tú ser muy español? Vaya, muy amable, gracias. Podría explicarte muchas cosas, pero no es éste el lugar adecuado.


----------



## lapachis8

María:
No, ¡no quise decir eso! 
Ya desvarió este post...
Bueno, digamos que el único papanatas aquí es el de la estación de servicio, ¿te late?


----------



## María Madrid

Vale, entendido! Sí, me temo que nos hemos desviado un poco de la pregunta original...


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola otra vez:
No le demos más vueltas. 

Miren, yo creo que limitar el significado de _*baño*_ a la mera acción de lavarse sería tan "válido" como insistir en que no se debe ofrecer "un vaso de agua" sino "un vaso con agua" dizque porque el vaso no es de agua sino de vidrio. –_La próxima vez pediré un plato con sopa y una copa con vino_– es lo que yo suelo responder.

Si limitáramos el idioma en una lógica absoluta, dejaría de ser una expresión humana y ni siquiera nos permitiría decir chistes.

Por otro lado...
Nunca he visto (y si lo he hecho, no lo recuerdo) señales que digan "_Sanitario de caballeros_" o "_Sanitaro de damas_".

Y, si reemplazamos "_sanitario_" por "_servicio_", para decir "_servicio de caballeros_" o "_servicio de damas_" ¿No sonarían como eufemismos para actividades poco morales?

Lo de _W.C._ dejémoslo a los gringos y lo de _toilette_ a los franceses.

Así que "*Baño*" es correcto y suficiente en este sentido ¡y punto!  porque será comprendido por la enorme mayoría de hispanos.

Chao.


----------



## zumac

María Madrid said:


> Pues la verdad Zumac, se me hace raro. Evidentemente una estación de servicio no es un sitio muy refinado, pero de ahí a que te pongan cara rara no lo entiendo. Yo siempre pregunto por el baño en toda España, lo llevo haciendo toda la vida y jamás, jamás me ha pasado lo que tú cuentas. ¿Quizá el empleado no era español? Saludos,


Maria:

Dije "years ago", pues eso fue en 1953. En aquel entonces, y más de veinte años después, en España no se empleaba la palabra baño en el sentido mexicano. Decían el WC o el water o vater y a veces el retrete. Pero, como yo era un niño, solo me sabía la palabra baño.

Entonces, dejemos en paz a la pobre mujer que atendía la gasolinera en aquel tiempo, pues, "de plano" no me entiendió lo de ir al baño.

Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

Ah bien. En aquéllos años mi madre aún era una niña, así que no puedo hablar de lo que se decía entonces. No me imaginé que eso te pasara "ages ago" . Eso sí, te puedo asegurar que water siempre ha sido una opción muy vulgar. Saludos.


----------



## lapachis8

Hola:
Claro hay una canción de Los Toreros Muertos que se llama "Mi agüita amarilla". Alguna línea muestra que sí se usa váter en España.

"... y subo al váter que hay, arriba en el bar, y me pongo a mear y me echo a reír..."

Saludos


----------



## darrenr

Well "toilet/toilette" seems to mean the same in most all languages, so it's unambiguous, but I believe I heard that in some countries this is an offensive way to ask.  However, in others, (I'm just saying what I've been told) they will be offended if you don't call it that.  Maybe it even depends on the region; but whatever, I think people are far too sensitive about these things 

I like to give people credit for a little cultural leniency


----------



## María Madrid

lapachis8 said:


> Hola:
> Claro hay una canción de Los Toreros Muertos que se llama "Mi agüita amarilla". Alguna línea muestra que sí se usa váter en España.
> 
> "... y subo al váter que hay, arriba en el bar, y me pongo a mear y me echo a reír..."
> 
> Saludos


Efectivamente se usa, lo cual no quiere decir que no sea vulgar. Te aseguro que una oda al ciclo de la orina, desde que es cerveza hasta que vuelve a ser lluvia que incluye frases como ese "me pongo a mear" que copias no es precisamente un modelo de educación. Saludos.


----------



## moonmex

vince said:


> How do you say in Spanish (Mexican):
> 
> - bathroom
> - restroom
> 
> These words are to be taken as American/Canadian English


 

I'm from México and I say "bathroom".


----------

